# Has anybody ever switched out a Starrett micrometer head?



## erikmannie (Mar 3, 2020)

I have a number of 436 Series Starrett micrometers, and I was considering buying a used, spare head. All of my mikes are ratcheting.

In the past, I have taken off the ratchet & spindle, but I have never removed the whole head. I would try to do so, but I am away from home for awhile.

I am sure that I could figure out the remove & replace installation, but I wonder which ratcheting micrometer head would fit my 436 Series mikes.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 3, 2020)

The micrometers that I have are long discontinued.

When I research it, I keep coming up with the part number 263RL. The R might stand for ratcheting, because they also have a 263L which is friction.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 3, 2020)

I took a close look at the part numbers of the component parts on the Starrett website. Most PNs match, but some do not match.

I wonder if the Starrett product engineers favored interchangeability over obsolescence for these.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 3, 2020)

The "L' stands for "lock"  As for interchanging, "forget it"


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 3, 2020)

benmychree said:


> The "L' stands for "lock"  As for interchanging, "forget it"



Yes, because it is economical to just replace the whole mike. The used ones are very affordable on eBay.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 3, 2020)

My point exactly!


----------

